
Show HN: Rig – A Byte Sized Scripting Language - raystubbs
https://github.com/raystubbs/rig
======
brennebeck
Interesting. What inspired you to make rig?

~~~
raystubbs
Oh, sorry for the late response. Haven't been on in a while. I've been
interested in languages for a while, been wanting to try writing one, but none
of my designs satisfied me until Rig. It was mostly inspired by Lua, with some
implementation based on Wren; but the syntax is basically a blend of
traditional procedural and functional constructs. As I see it the only real
advantage Rig has over Lua (besides a simpler syntax) is its record system;
which allows Records with similar structure to share a lookup table, this
makes their optimal usage patterns more similar to C structs than
dictionaries.

